# 2005 Jamis komodo 2.0-Dirt jumper ??



## pinpoint199 (May 20, 2007)

Do u think that the Jamis 2.0 would be a good dirt jump bike. It seems to have decent geo for it, but i cant help but to think its still just a trail bike. 

any opinions?


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

its more aimed to be a DH bike, but, i think if you slammed the forks, it would be great.
i was looking at the same bike a while ago.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

aeffertz91 said:


> its more aimed to be a DH bike, but, i think if you slammed the forks, it would be great.
> i was looking at the same bike a while ago.


...???


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

I thinks is more of a FR hard tail:

I found this on their website: http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/bikes/08_bikes/08komodo2.html



> The '08 Komodos were built to bravely go where few hardtails have gone before: under the buns of Jamis sponsored Jordie Lunn. With Jordie's input, we've re-designed the Komodos with slightly steeper geo, a 1.5" head tube for optimal frontal strength, welded on a XAM top tube for lowered standover and increased lateral stiffness, pumped up the seat tube diameter to take a 31.6 post for a firmer pedaling platform, and tweaked the rear triangle so we could stuff 2.4" tires in there.
> 
> Available in two flavors -- The 2.0 with 100mm travel Marzocchi Dirt Jumper fork and Hayes Stroker Trail brakes, perfect for the park scene. Or the 1.0 with 130mm travel RST Launch fork and Tektro disc brakes, perfect for all day trail riding.
> 
> Step out of the ordinary. Dump your full-suspender, throw a leg over any of these big-air hardtails and get ready to build some serious skills.


Personaly I don't really like it. The frame set is weird and the geo is retarded. i think you could do much better for Dj specific bike.


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

I almost bought one, seem like a decent bike at a decent price on ebay but its a ht freeride bike. I might still get one for that reason. But I wouldnt want it as a dj bike, the seat tube is to long.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It's a freeride bike, it probably handle's the DJ's just fine but I wouldn't want one to go street riding.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

oops! yeah freeride. not dh. lol. sorry about that.


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

That Jamis Kromo would fit the job better. And its lookin pretty sweet for that price:

http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/bikes/08_bikes/08kromo.html


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The Komodo is not bad on the DJs.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

From Jamis website:

"The lack of front brake will allow for mad bar spins!"


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> From Jamis website:
> 
> "The lack of front brake will allow for mad bar spins!"


Sounds like something I would have said a few months ago...


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

hahahahahahaha lolzars


----------

